# 37 lb Ebike up to 8 HP Brushless Motor



## BobDiode (Apr 16, 2009)

You can buy everything you need for under $1000. incliding a Schwinn full suspension bike and a 10 lb motor with a 30 amp to 140 amp controller. Batteries not included.  Have fun! but be careful!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4srFXaXpZEI


----------

